# [solved] Nvidia und opengl -> Speicherzugriffsfehler

## deejay

Hallo,

habe grad mal ein 

```
glxinfo
```

gemacht, um zu testen, ob opengl noch läuft. Musste aber folgende Meldung feststellen:

```
name of display: :0.0

Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

Das finde ich irgendwie seltsam. Habe letztens erst ein Kernelupdate auf 2.6.18-r3 gemacht. Daran kann es aber nicht gelegen haben, weil ich glaube, dass opengl vorher auch schon nicht mehr funktioniert hat.

Ich habe also nochmal die nvidia-drivers installiert:

```
 eix nvidia-drivers

* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 1.0.9629 ~1.0.9742

     Installed:           1.0.9629

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Er kompiliert auch eigentlich alles durch, das Nvidia Modul kann ich auch laden und X startet auch mit dem nvidia Modul.

Was mich nun etwas stutzig gemacht hat, ist dass ich im output des Kompiliervorgangs folgende Ausgabe habe:

```
test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

```

Den angegebenen Hinweis habe ich mal ausgeführt, aber irgendwie funktioniert es trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## SinoTech

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist keine Fehlermeldung, sondern nur ein Teil eines Scriptes das du siehst (Steht wahrscheinlich in einem Makefile, und make gibt solche Kommandos immer erst aus und führt sie dann aus).

Hast du bei anderen Programmen noch Probleme? Evtl. hilft ein "strace glxinfo" (Hab davon zwar nicht viel Ahnung, aber vielleicht hilft es ja wenn wir sehen wo es genau knallt).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell eselect opengl set nvidia? Und in deiner make.conf hast du auch folgende Zeile: 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Und du darfst im Kernel für den Framebuffer nicht die nvida-Treiber verwenden, immer nur die Vesa.

----------

## deejay

@Sino: Werd ich nachher mal testen. Mal gucken was die Ausgabe sagt.

@Klaus Meier: Ja, das habe ich alles gemacht. Es hat ja auch schonmal funktioniert, nur irgendwie seit den letzten Tagen nicht mehr.

Ich weiß auch leider nicht, was der ausschlaggebene Grund dafür hätte sein können. Wenn ihr noch Ideen habt, dann würde mich das sehr freuen. Die strace Ausgabe kommt nachher.

Danke euch beiden

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte?

Der 9629 hat nämlich einen bekannten Bug mit NV2x-Karten (GeForce 3+4, wenn ich mich nicht irre).

Da gibt es diese Crashes. Ich selber habe ja auch eine GeForce 3 und musste das schmerzlich erleben.

Jedoch gehen alle älteren Treiber-Versionen (einschließlich 9626) einwandfrei.

Übrigens soll demnächst der 96xx-Treiber-Zweig zum zweiten Legacy-Treiber gemacht werden für alle Karten < NV3x, die aber neuer sind als die Karten, die im aktuellen Legacy-Zweig unterstützt werden.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Der 9629 hat nämlich einen bekannten Bug mit NV2x-Karten (GeForce 3+4, wenn ich mich nicht irre).

 

Autsch, da hat nvidia wirklich böse verkackt. Hab gerade upgedatet auf 9629 und bei mir genau das gleiche - alle OpenGL Anwendungen verursachen nen Segmentation Fault.

Mist.

[Hmm... Treiber downgraden oder neue Graka kaufen? Argh, wahrscheinlich ists alles Marktstrategie.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: ]

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Na na  :Wink: 

Eine gefixte Version soll irgendwann bald released werden...

IRGENDWANN  :Wink: 

Neue GraKa?

Ich bräuchte einen komplett neuen PC...

----------

## deejay

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Der 9629 hat nämlich einen bekannten Bug mit NV2x-Karten (GeForce 3+4, wenn ich mich nicht irre). 
> 
> Autsch, da hat nvidia wirklich böse verkackt. Hab gerade upgedatet auf 9629 und bei mir genau das gleiche - alle OpenGL Anwendungen verursachen nen Segmentation Fault.
> 
> Mist.
> ...

 

Moin, 

naja, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der dieses Problem mit der Version hat   :Smile:  . Ich meine mich aber daran erinnern zu können, dass es mit der Version mal funktioniert hat. Habe ja glaube extra auf diese Version erhöht, um beryl und den ganzen Kram zu testen und das hat ja auch schonmal funktioniert. Komisch. Naja, ich werd nachher mal ein downgrade versuchen um erstmal festzustellen, ob es wirklich an der Version liegt, oder vielleicht die Karte hin ist, was ich aber nicht glaube. @Mr_Maniac: Das ist eine GForce4 4200 TI, glaube so heisst die  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

So habe jetzt mal eine Vorgängerversion getestet. Da funktioniert opengl wieder und ich bekomme keinen Speicherzugriffsfehler.

Aber ich glaube mit der Version funktioniert beryl doch nicht, oder? Und da ich beryl schonmal laufen hatte, müsste der o.g. nvidia Treiber ja schonmal funktioniert haben. Ich steig da grad nicht mehr durch  :Sad:  Die ganz aktuellen nvidia-driver-1.0.9742 funktionieren mit meiner Karte glaube nicht mehr (GF4 4200 TI) und bei der Version 1.0.9629 bekomme ich den Speicherzugriffsfehler. Aber ich scheine damit ja nicht alleine zu sein.

Gibt es irgendetwas, was man vielleicht wissen muss? Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Beryl lief mit der ersten 96xx-Beta schon... Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, welche Version diese Beta hatte..

Aber der 9626 kam, soviel ich weiß, NACH der BETA und sollte Beryl somit unterstützen...

----------

## deejay

ja, wiegesagt, es lief ja schonmal.... Laut Portage ist ja die Version 9626 die erste 9xxx Version. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es vor dieser Version schonmal einen 9xxx Treiber gab, der evtl. aus dem Portagetree entfernt wurde?

----------

## Vortex375

 :Shocked: 

Hab bei mir folgendes gemacht:

Ich hab version 9742 unmasked und installiert. Als ich das nvidia-Modul laden wollte erhielt ich die Meldung, dass meine Karte nicht mehr von diesem Treiber unterstützt wird und ich die neuen legacy-Treiber benutzen muss (warum eigentlich diese dämliche aufteilung in "normale" und legacy Treiber? Unter Windows gibt's ja auch nur einen "unified driver", warum schaffen die das dann unter Linux nicht auch?). Da die neuen legacy Treiber aber noch nicht im portage sind (/waren) musste ich wohl oder übel wieder auf Version 9629 downgraden.

Naja auf jeden Fall funktioniert jetzt aus irgend einem Grund mein OpenGL wieder. Ich kann's zwar nicht wirklich testen, da bei mir derzeit keine Spiele funktionieren (mein seltsames Problem mit glibc/libsdl) aber glxinfo und glxgears funktionieren wieder. Aber ich komme bei glxgears nur mehr auf 500fps (vorher über 2000) und die Einstellung für vertikale Synchronisation wird ignoriert.

Schade nvidia, die alten Treiber haben besser funktioniert.  :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

Jo, bei mir genauso  :Sad: 

Schade eigentlich

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Moin,

ich habe bei mir ja schonmal beryl zum Laufen bekommen, das geht ja meines wissens nicht mit der Version 1.0.8776.

Von daher musste ich ja mal irgendwann mal eine höhere Version installiert haben? Aber warum funktioniert meine

Karte noch nicht mal mit dem Treiber in der Version ~1.0.9629? Gab es da vielleicht mal ein Zwischending, mit dem

es noch funktionieren könnte? Hab jetzt wieder die Stabletreiber laufen, damit funktioniert wenigstens opengl und ich

bekomme keine Meldung von wegen "Speicherzugriffsfehler", wenn ich glxinfo bzw. glxgears aufrufe um zu testen, ob alles

funktioniert. Naja. Ich finde es schon schade, von einen Tag auf den anderen geht nichts mehr  :Sad: 

Jemand vielleicht noch das gleich Problem? Oder hat vielleicht jemand ne Möglichkeit, die Treiber dennoch irgendwie zum

laufen zubekommen, außer sich ne neue GraKa zu kaufen?

Viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

Such doch mal mit genlop nach den Versionen die du installiert hattest...

----------

## deejay

Jo, hab ich mal gemacht, die Version 1.0.9625 könnte es evtl. gewesen sein, bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, diese Version ist allerdings nicht mehr im Portagetree, richtig? Auch in keinem Overlay, laut eix.  :Sad: 

----------

## blyzzz

Seit gestern Abend ist die Version 1.0-9631 im Portagetree, die diese Fehler hochoffiziell behebt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Release Highlights:
> 
>     * Fixed an OpenGL crash on some GeForce 3 and GeForce 4 GPUs.
> ...

 

----------

## deejay

Danke, werd ich gleich mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Besten Dank, die funktionieren, mal sehen, ob ich beryl damit wieder zum laufen bekomme  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

